# Pacchetto mascherato da EAPI 5

## stifler83

Salve ragazzi, questo è il problema?

```
!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

dev-db/mongodb:0

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-libs/boost-1.50" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-libs/boost-1.51.0-r1001::gentoo (masked by: EAPI 5-progress)

- dev-libs/boost-1.51.0-r1::gentoo (masked by: EAPI 5)

The current version of portage supports EAPI '4'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

(dependency required by "dev-db/mongodb-2.2.1" [ebuild])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Idee?

----------

## Onip

 *stifler83 wrote:*   

> Idee?

 

 *portage wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The current version of portage supports EAPI '4'. You must upgrade to a
> 
> newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.
> ...

 

Ipse dixit.   :Wink: 

EDIT:

aggiungo che, secondo me, non ne vale la pena.

----------

## stifler83

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *stifler83 wrote:*   Idee? 
> 
>  *portage wrote:*   
> 
> The current version of portage supports EAPI '4'. You must upgrade to a
> ...

 

Forse sono stato troppo minimalista nel messaggio, comunque oltre alla risoluzione e quindi come volevi farmi notare leggere quello che veniva scritto sotto e l'ho fatto (pure prima di postare la domanda  :Very Happy: ), mi serviva proprio un consiglio pratico sulla fattibilità e le implicazioni che comporta una soluzione di questo tipo. Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

elaboro un pochino la mia risposta:

```

$ eix -e portage

[I] sys-apps/portage

     Available versions:  [M]2.1.6.7_p1 2.1.11.9{tbz2} ~2.1.11.31 ~*2.2.0_alpha120 ~*2.2.0_alpha142 **9999 {{build doc epydoc +ipc less linguas_pl pypy1_9 python2 python3 selinux xattr}}

     Installed versions:  2.1.11.9{tbz2}(10:34:32 10/08/2012)(ipc -build -doc -epydoc -linguas_pl -pypy1_9 -python2 -python3 -selinux -xattr)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/index.xml

     Description:         Portage is the package management and distribution system for Gentoo

```

Attualmente abbiamo una versione di portage in testing e un paio di alpha hardmasked. Considerando che il package manager (portage in questo caso, immagino che la situazione degli altri, se esistono ancora, sia paragonabile) è uno dei componenti fondamentali di una distribuzione linux secondo me l'upgrade da 2.2.0 a 2.2.1 di mongodb (cioè la micro-versione) non giustifica il passaggio ad una versione instabile di portage, ancora peggio se il requisito è una delle versioni hardmasked: non so quale sia quella che implementa EAPI 5.

In caso questo upgrade fosse, per te, fondamentale (non so a che titolo utilizzi mongodb) allora è chiaro che il discorso cambierebbe, ma dovresti essere ben consapevole che ti stai assumendo un pochino di "rischio" con l'aggiornamento di portage e documentarti bene sulle nuove funzionalità e sulle modifiche a quelle esistenti, nonchè ai problemi noti.

----------

## stifler83

ti ringrazio, sei stato molto chiaro  :Smile: 

----------

## ago

Portage è ora stabile per amd64, quindi non dovresti ricevere warning se fai un sync.

----------

